# screwguard



## SHM (Oct 3, 2014)

We just sent in our invoices that they owed us and this is what we got back

Please see the attached spreadsheet for some of the payment requests you ask for.
On you code xxxxx you have a negative balance of $2318.00. There are many charge backs on your account. 

Anybody that wants a negative balance go to work for sg


----------



## SJPI (Jan 21, 2014)

*They are thieves!*

I should call them just for kicks and hear my negative balance. They kept about 4 thousand from me. I wish I had that money...I'm gonna wish in one hand and #2 in the other and see which hand fills up first.


----------



## SHM (Oct 3, 2014)

http://petitions.moveon.org/sign/making-sure-safeguard


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I am sorry to hear that this happened to you. BUT as somebody that never did any work for SG because of their reputation, I don't understand why anybody does anything for them.
For some reason, no matter how much people are told not to work for them, people think that they found a new way to invent the wheel. Then 2 -3 months later it turns out they have the same problems.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

SJPI said:


> I should call them just for kicks and hear my negative balance. They kept about 4 thousand from me. I wish I had that money...I'm gonna wish in one hand and #2 in the other and see which hand fills up first.


I have said time and time again of the 100s of thousands of property's these thieves had if they found just 5 to 1000 in charge backs they were pocketing 1/2 a million to millions a year that was due the contractor. This company is due for an ass whooping in the courts. Problem is their war chest is full of money stolen from the botg!!


----------



## SHM (Oct 3, 2014)

I worked for safeguard for 9 years. They were not a bad company to work until kliens son in law took over and it went down hill in a hurry!! I stopped taking work orders last January when they accused our company of removing personals from a property we have never been to, they charged me back $500 that was the amount of the deductible. I sued homeowner and got my money back. now they are trying to charge me back for not reporting water seepage on a property we did January of 2012 almost two years ago sorry but it would be impossible for water seepage in January
I have gone to that property as a buyer with the realtor he wrote me a letter stating there has never been water seepage FXXK Safeguard


----------



## TLC Homes (Jan 1, 2015)

SHM said:


> I worked for safeguard for 9 years. They were not a bad company to work until kliens son in law took over and it went down hill in a hurry!! I stopped taking work orders last January when they accused our company of removing personals from a property we have never been to, they charged me back $500 that was the amount of the deductible. I sued homeowner and got my money back. now they are trying to charge me back for not reporting water seepage on a property we did January of 2012 almost two years ago sorry but it would be impossible for water seepage in January
> I have gone to that property as a buyer with the realtor he wrote me a letter stating there has never been water seepage FXXK Safeguard


They forced me to replace a furnace, we reported was ripped out, cut open and laying by the front door on our first visit with pictures! The broker claimed he was there same day and furnace was intact. BS!!!! I was there at 7:30 in the morning!


----------



## Motovated Pro (Dec 8, 2014)

anybody that's has ever did work for SG will have similar stories one thing I have to admit they don't discriminate they screw all there contractors.


----------



## NewYork (Mar 22, 2014)

*safeguard*

i went thru the process of safeguard I put myself on list a few years back 
thank goodness it took them that long to call me back between there insurance requirements to go with there "unobjective" insurance companies with no commission to them....plus them not wanting to give me pricing.... and and and why would anyone start with this company and for the ones that are with them if all this is true then why be a vendor .....the only way to make a change is not to comply with there demands which also means not being a vendor altogether like voting .....strength and change comes in numbers.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I've been around these boards for a couple years now. I am a SG vendor. Have been for about 6 years. I will not defend their underhanded practices. Yes, we have our problems. But, most of the problems we have are due to our own actions. Most, not all. Some are created by SG personnel. 

Since A.J. has taken over they have created an environment that is somewhat hostile to contractors. They create new rules and requirements that are damn near impossible to follow.You pretty much have to be perfect in execution of every work order. They have teams of people that do nothing but scour completed work orders to find money they can charge-back to the contractor. 

But, we invoiced almost a million dollars last year. Of that, the charge-backs totaled about 7.5K. Of that 7.5K I successfully argued about 3K in my favor and got that money back.

Are they 1st class @ssholes...you're damn skippy they are. But they have been made that way by contractors that don't play by the rules. I point no fingers, but I have first hand knowledge of at least two scum sucking contractors that I ran out of my area. They were stealing appliances, dehumidifiers, copper plumbing, and anything else that they could get their hands on. 

SG is the biggest thief of them all. But you can make money working for them. It's just hard as Chinese arithmetic. If I could replace that income, I'd drop them like a hot rock.

Why do I continue to work for them? They pay me regular, and offer the best pricing I have been offered. Other than some local real estate work I do, but there's no volume.

That's my nickel's worth.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> Are they 1st class @ssholes...you're damn skippy they are. But they have been made that way by contractors that don't play by the rules. I point no fingers, but I have first hand knowledge of at least two scum sucking contractors that I ran out of my area. They were stealing appliances, dehumidifiers, copper plumbing, and anything else that they could get their hands on.


The whole structure of contracting out of state preservation work on a massive scale thru third and fourth party vendors was a house of cards from the get go.
Of course you are going to attract the bottom feeder subs and slimy regionals, but they are not the cause, they are an effect.
Subs stealing all the copper and personals; client fraudulently no pays or cuts invoices for whatever reason. There was no origin to that mess, it is just a bad romance from the get go.


----------

